# Using Internet Explorer my keyboard will not type



## andreawichlinsk (Apr 23, 2011)

When I try to log onto the internet, when I try and type my on a web page to log in the Toshiba keyboard on makes noise it will not type the letter. 

Does anyone know the solution?

Thanks!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Andrea,

Welcome to TSF!!

I'm going to move this thread to Laptop Support - Tech Support Forum for starters.....hang on for the ride......:grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Some websites don't display the passwords on the screen as you're typing them, or they are replaced by asterisks (***********) for security reasons.

After you've typed the password, press the Enter key on the keyboard or click the OK button on the screen. This should log you into the site and take you to the next page.


----------



## andreawichlinsk (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes thanks for the reply however it is not a password I am using it is even when I try to search on a search engine. The keyboard just makes noise.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which browser are you using (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari, etc) and have you tried any others?

Does the keyboard work anywhere else, like in Notepad or Office?

Are you using a plug-in keyboard or is it a laptop?

If it's a laptop, have you tried plugging a keyboard into one of the USB ports to test?

Does it beep when you press the keys?

Does a light come on when you press the Caps Lock key?


----------



## andreawichlinsk (Apr 23, 2011)

I am using Internet Explorer. Once I click on E the keyboard will not work, it will just make noise. 

I can reboot the machine and enter my password and I can using open text or word, but if I click Internet Explorer the keyboard will not respond. I am using someone elses laptop so try and get a solution.

I do not have a plug in keyboard so it is the laptop keybaord.

Yes it beeps when I press any key.

CAPS are not on. I rebooted the machine again and I can type my logon password and the keyboard works fine. Once the machine comes up, when I try and use any application the requires typing i.e. calculator, notepad, or entering a password to get out to the internet when I hit a key on the keyboard it beeps. If I hold the key down it will finally show the letter.


----------



## andreawichlinsk (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I am getting closer to the mystery. I created a new account to see if I have the same issue. When I log into the new account the keyboard works like it is suppose to work, so there is something wrong with my profile. 

Is there is setting in my profile that I am of click that make the keyboard react like this>


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It could be a problem with the Filter Keys settings. This can cause the keyboard to stop working or force you to hold down the key for a few seconds before it activates.

Go to Start > Control Panel > Ease Of Access and click 'Change how your keyboard works', then remove the checkmark from 'Turn on Filter Keys' and click OK.

If that doesn't fix it, check to see if the numeric keypad has been accidentally enabled in your original profile.


----------

